
Everyone but Oracle demands Java independence - icey
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/30/oracle_alone_on_java/
======
kls
This here, is a prime example of why we reinvent the wheel every 15 years.
Someone decides that they have the market and they are going to exploit it and
everyone else packs their toys and goes home.

Then we once again built the ecosystem on the next technology. I personally am
looking at who the next guys is going to be. Node looks promising but it is
hard to tell. I used to think "sure Java is aging. but there is no huge
motivator to move off, its not going anywhere".

Now with each move by Oracle, I am forming the opinion that Oracle is bound
and determined to kill it. I don't know what they are thinking, do they think
that the Java developers will just go, oh well now Oracle is the only vendor
we will get or stuff from oracle? No they will bail, I don't know how they
could ever think that it would turn out any other way.

I am dumbfounded by the course of action that they are taking. If it is
strategic I can't see the strategy for the life of me (I have not seen the
forest through the trees before) and if it is incompetence you would think
they would realize their drastic missteps by now.

